# Rain gutter with no downspout



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a crappy design.

Regardless of Downspout or not, you are going to dump on the driveway.

Best thing would have been to run and underground pipe and dump the downspout into that. It will certainly take away from the look of the home as well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Crumb---Please don't add links with the builders name---We will help with a solution to the gutter

But any complains you have with the builder is a civil matter---not a DIY matter.

Thank you---Moderator----


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Geeezzz.,I always miss out.I have never seen an open flow from 15' with no downspout.You might have a skating rink than a driveway.Any chance of getting a picture uploaded ?,.without a link attached?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Geeezzz.,I always miss out.I have never seen an open flow from 15' with no downspout.You might have a skating rink than a driveway.Any chance of getting a picture uploaded ?,.without a link attached?


It was not the best design.

The left garage was bumped out from the main garage footprint by about 3' and there was a section of gutter with no downspout in between the two garages.

No downspout and no where to dump but on the driveway. 

Ice rink here we come. :laughing:


----------



## crumb (Dec 20, 2011)

here is a link to the image
no down spout

it really is a bad design. I think mostly it was a lack of planning. They should have made a drain in the concrete to put the rain water into the ground. Other homes in the neighborhood did it this way.

any 'after the fact' ideas to make this better?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

That is a very nasty design.You need that downspout the problem lies with diverting the water.

Maybe a longer section coming off the elbow extended down your grass line or across the driveway into the opposite side of the drive...But with that it is an eye sore and a tripping hazard.

You can always do it the ******* way.Grab a Home Depot bucket and have the downspout stop short of the top of the bucket.Then dump it every so often.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

an overhang built over the garage doors in line with the fascia could be the perfect solution,dump everything to the right...after a pipe or drywell is installed


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> an overhang built over the garage doors in line with the fascia could be the perfect solution,dump everything to the right...after a pipe or drywell is installed


 
I think Tom is on to something.Could you post a picture that shows the front area about 20' directly back away from the position you stood when taking the picture the last time?


----------



## chb70 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is a very poor design

There could have been a driveway channel installed and dumped into a drainage pit.


----------



## crumb (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an image of the front of the whole front of the house.
House front


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty home.

You could bury a small pipe from the corner to drain on the left or right side of the home.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

There is really nothing cost effective to do there except to salt the area *if* it ices up. Or do the bucket idea like roofmaster suggested. A downspout there would look terrible though.

Sure it could have been avoided, but would have been a bunch of work and money for a piddly 4 ft. roof.

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

MJW said:


> Sure it could have been avoided, but would have been a bunch of work and money for a piddly 4 ft. roof.



there probably was a roof there on the original print:whistling2:nothing more cheesy looking than breaking the 2 different claddings without having a definitive break there,i wouldn't live the rest of my time in the house chipping ice:no:


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty house. At this point, if it were my house, I would cut a 2-foot-square section of concrete, dig a 3-foot-deep hole, fill it with rocks or some sort of dry well, put a pipe for a downspout, patch the concrete, and connect a downspout to the pipe. The section of roof draining to that gutter is very small, so I don't think that such a dry well would ever overfill.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This or the rainbarrel idea should be fine.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If someone just hadn't installed the gutter right there this would have never been noticed and no one would have given it a second thought. This is all pretty silly. If ice becomes an issue - Watch Your Step!


----------

